# Inflamation



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

I need to know the best way to administrator CBD's into the body via skin or through ingesting.  I need this to be something that is not for getting a little pain relief by intoxication.  I am trying to figure out is there a way to pill up lets the roots or stems to work as a anti-inflammatory?

Thanks for the help in advacne!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

you'd want to ingest some cbd heavy meds. cbdcrew . org is and has developed high cbd/low thc strains  and that's what I'd look for. That and eating it would last longer and have more of a potent effect.

You can also purchase them directly from Mr. Nice Seeds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

here ya go. here's a link to cbd heavy seed strains.

h*MP*p://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/cbd-crew

remember to change the MP to tt


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot 7!  I guess I wanted to know more about the process using more of the plant (not necessarily the buds) to make ointment you can use everyday that has no psychoactive properties, just anti-inflammatory properties.  Still thanks for the link I will bookmark it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

sorry, misunderstood. Pretty much any of the bud vegetable matter you can use. Don't think you'd want to use stick, lims, roots or anything like that....


I'd say oral administration would be the most potent/effective but slowest acting. I know a few peeps around here swear by it as a lotion....


here's a how-to on making cannabis topical cream: 

h*MP*p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZDjGhUVkgM


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't believe there is any anti-inflammatory components in the roots or stems. 
Harlequin is a variety that is supposed to have high cbd and low to no thc. I have tried to get it thru the dispensary but they are always out. I wanted to try it before I grew it.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

I have just been doing a lot of reading and with the help of 7 ran into a great video on how to make lotions for joint pain and muscle pain.  Just need to make that tincture first.  Which is awesome cause I can use that MagicButter contraption!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you getting that machine?  I want to hear about it...you should put a not live link of it up..  I am using a lotion that i bought and it lists the amounts of cbd's and thc and it is made with emu oil...it is wonderful for muscles.  
You would have lots of nice trim you could use.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

I am thinking of using straight buds!  Already have it made 2 pds of butter in 2 hours.  I need to make the tincture so I can make the lotion.  Basically beeswax and emu oil, but I am thinking of just making an ounce of tincture and mix with aloevera.  I think I have to extract the cbd's from the alchohol, so this is going to be new.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

This is  not a link to this awesome machine!

:icon_smile: ://www:hubba: magicbutter com/


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

I forget do you decarbolyze if your making a lotion?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes you do.


----------



## lindseyj (Jan 25, 2014)

Cannabinoid medicine holds a great power to alleviate human suffering.  There are vaporizers that allow for inhalation along with administrating hemp oil. The key to proper use of oral marijuana is to know how much to eat so as to get the best medicinal effect without taking too much.


----------

